# Hmmmn. Look what I got



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Here it is


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

looks alright, enough for right now, but what a small engine


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

nice looks good ,,, also matches your chair


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

hmmmmn. Tecumseh is good. For now at least. It will last for a couple of years and the I will get a briggs I/C. When I can drive I'm getting a snapper rer.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah scrench it does match his chair


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

lawn boy and a snapper chair ooooh could be a chair war , i'm going to bet on the red one


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

scrench said:


> lawn boy and a snapper chair ooooh could be a chair war , i'm going to bet on the red one


 :lol: i got 20 on the red one


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Man...that new lawnboy looks alot like a toro. Wonder why that is?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

toro owns lawnboy, he scores a cookie yay :lol:


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

w00t! What kind of cookie do I get? I like peanut butter.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

both of us, hmmmmmmm i'm thinking peanut butter too.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

bbnissan said:


> Man...that new lawnboy looks alot like a toro. Wonder why that is?


 

right on bb you da man


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

true, true, no cookie though.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

scrench said:


> right on bb you da man


 
oops you too bug man


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i guess me too, bb though had it pegged off the start. just sucks i have no cookies, but whats on my computer :lol: so i wonder which chair would win, i think the red one would beat the pants off the green one but then again the green one looks sturdy, the red one i can't see as well. aw well he should get some good use out of it, just sad lawnboys are totally nothing now since toro got em, they are too lazy to even keep the name matched to the mower


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

pretty nice looking mower , the only thing i can see i wouldnt like is the rear wheels look too small might be hard to make go i like the snapper self propelled my self but they are big $$$$$ ,, if i were him i would set the rpm's with a tach ,, looks like he takes pretty good care of it keeps it in the house, how much are they ?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well he hasn't used it yet that's why he's keepin it in the house. pretty good to do that to. but a shed would be better since its out of the way
i would guess 200 for the mower, i don't know the engine hp though, looks like its a small engine though, kinda like a 4.5 or something


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

lool its in his house cuz he never used it yet


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

What the hell is up with my little sister's chairs?????? You idiots don't make sense!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

don't get roudy now, don't want me to get pissed off


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

you dont want to get me pissed off bug


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

neither me, stop with making arguments do i will have to do something


----------

